# [Wet Thumb Forum]-CNY Rescaping my tank



## Mamano (Sep 12, 2003)

Just finished rescaping my tank during the CNY....with new additionals driftwoods & some A. nanas.







Before the major scaping pics...









After Rescapings..



























Please commemnts....thanks

Be Wise enough to know that you do, not know everything.


----------



## Mamano (Sep 12, 2003)

Just finished rescaping my tank during the CNY....with new additionals driftwoods & some A. nanas.







Before the major scaping pics...









After Rescapings..



























Please commemnts....thanks

Be Wise enough to know that you do, not know everything.


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

awesome tank. i love the driftwood,


----------



## NeXuZ (Dec 13, 2003)

What size is that tank and what fishies do you keep in it, its a wonderful tank and all the fish look and must be happy!!!!!!

NeX

"Life is pleasant, Death is peaceful...It's the transition that's troublesome"
-Azimov


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

You need a bit of red in your tank to follow the CNY traditions!









j/k...i think the tank looks nice as it is~~!










66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Looks great, but it reminds me of SAF training areas.









Vincent
Home: Aquatic Habitats Hangout: Aquatic Quotient


----------

